# acrobatic kung fu



## Josephk (Apr 12, 2004)

hey, what are the most acrobatic styles of kung fu? i know the northern styles are more acrobatic than the southern, but specifically, which styles?​


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 12, 2004)

If your looking specifically for acrobatics I would advise looking into some wushu. Wushu is very flashy, very acrobatic and fast. Jet Li is extensivly trained in wushu.

I must add, wushu is not known for its fighting or effectivness in self defense. I'm not saying it isn't usefull, but that simply is not the focus as in some other systems.

7sm


----------



## WLMantisKid (Apr 12, 2004)

Wah Lum Praying Mantis is pretty acrobatic, though not nearly as so as Wushu.


----------



## Josephk (Apr 12, 2004)

i'm not so much looking for practical self defence, i can get exactly what i need for that from the karate i do, and i also want to try 7star, i just want to do some fun stuff.


----------



## WLMantisKid (Apr 12, 2004)

Most Praying Mantis styles are pretty fun, but they're practical self-defense too.

If you dont want the practical self defense, then Wushu is the way to go.


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 13, 2004)

I think you would do well to try 7*. It is deffinatly fun, and quite hard as well. Its challenging and some of the principles will surprise you how they will add to your self defense applications as well.

7sm


----------



## RHD (Apr 13, 2004)

Try Eagle Claw/Ying Jow Pai.  Very acrobatic but may also give some insight into tuite techniques for your Karate.
Mike


----------



## WLMantisKid (Apr 13, 2004)

Ah yeah, I forgot about Eagle Claw.

Eagle Claw is VERY acrobatic. Lots of high jumping and flexibility there.


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 13, 2004)

I wouldn't say eagle claw is more acrobatic than wushu. Actually I don't think it is even as acrobatic, it is very effective however, if done correctly.


7sm


----------



## Josephk (Apr 13, 2004)

i think i'd prefer to do kung fu, rather than wushu, i'm definately going to try 7*, but i'd also like to do a style to improve my movement and agility. thanks for the responses so far by the way


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 14, 2004)

I think your confusing wushu a bit. Modern Wushu is a system of Kung Fu. Kung Fu is a generic term given to all the Chinese Martial Arts and wushu is deffinatly a CMA. I wish you luck in your serach and eventual training.

7sm


----------



## Josephk (Apr 14, 2004)

i know what you mean about wushu, i meant that i want to do a style which is a real martial art, not a sport if you know what i mean, no disrespect intended towards wushu tho


----------



## Tony (Apr 21, 2004)

I myself already practice a style of kung fu which even though has some acrobatics in its syllabus we don't actually do because my instructor concentrates on more practical aspects! But a while a go  some of us were shown by our instructor the mechanics behind a back flip, going into a handstand, using another person as a guide! But the thing is its quite scary because I was scared of hitting the floor! We really don't do alot of this, but I can do basic cartwheels now but I would like to be able to do 1 handed  cartwheels and aerial cartwheels, back extentionsion rolls, and back flips.
However  I realise these movements are only for films but they do look amazing and they do require a lot of skill.


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 21, 2004)

My opinion of flips and such is that the beter you know your body, the better you will be at using it to your advantage in a situation that calls for it. Of course a backflip isnt going to be used in a fight, but havingthat ability may help you yield or avoid a certain attack. Just having the muscle and flexability could add to your advantage.

7sm


----------

